

Need a designer? - joshkdavies

Wanted to reach out and see if anyone is looking for an enthusiastic designer to work on their startup remotely?<p>I've done design as a hobby for the past 6 years and I'm currently looking to take on a client with a steady stream of work.<p>As a quick example of my work, I designed www.cardnap.com - a site that continues to receive fantastic feedback and was featured on TechCrunch.<p>If you're looking for a friendly and smart designer to work with, let me know. Catch me on skype at josh.uk123 or on Twitter @joshkdavies.<p>Cheers,
Josh
======
hhastings
Great work on CardNap. Do you have a Dribbble account or a portfolio so we can
preview some of your other work?

~~~
joshkdavies
Thanks! Yes, I'm on Dribbble at <http://dribbble.com/joshkdavies>.

I can provide more info over e-mail if you're interested?

------
amac
Send me an email, we're potentially looking for a designer.

~~~
joshkdavies
I've e-mailed you.

